# Sumador binario de 7 bit



## malexis (Feb 5, 2010)

Saludos a todos, como ven, soy  nuevo en este mundo y la verdad que esta interesante. Tengo una asignacion que dice simplemente que haga un sumador binario de 7 bits.

Ya he leido bastante y entiendo algo, lo que no se que me quiere decir cuando son 7 bits, ejemplo, la operacion basica de un sumador completo es la siguiente.

A  B  C  Suma  Acarreo
0  0  0    0          0
0  0  1    1          0
0  1  0    1          0
0  1  1    0          1
1  0  0    1          0
1  0  1    0          1
1  1  0    0          1
1  1  1    1          1

Esto lo entiendo a la perfeccion, para que sean 7 bits que es lo que tengo que hacer,
agrego mas variables a la derecha y sigo haciendo la tabla hacia abajo.

Lo que necesito es la tabla de verdad, de ahi creo que puedo sacar la tabla de karnaugh y lo que sigue.

Gracias.


----------



## pepilve (Feb 5, 2010)

Lo que yo entiendo por un sumador binario de 7 bits es que suma palabras de 7 bits.
Saludos






Cada FA responde a la tabla de verdad que pusiste.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2010)

pepilve dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo por un sumador binario de 7 bits es que suma palabras de 7 bits.


El tambien. Y de eso esta hablando,


----------



## malexis (Feb 8, 2010)

Realmente no, es algo asi mas o menos, lo que no se si en esta imagen lo hice correctamente.


Diganme si estoy en lo correcto o que debo cambiar.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2010)

malexis dijo:


> Diganme si estoy en lo correcto o que debo cambiar.


 Eso es cualquier cosa.
La tabla de verdad de un sumador de 7 bits tiene 2^14 filas, razon por la cual todo sumador "de varios bits"  se implementa con bloques de sumadores totales (Full adders). Ni mas ni menos la imagen que puso Pepilve donde cada cada bloque verifica la primer tabla que pusiste.


Cuando se necesita velocidad se siguen usando bloques de sumadores totales con "acarreo adelantado" (Carry look ahead). Que es un bloque combinacional que genera los carrys directamente (no hay mas retardo de propagacion).


----------



## malexis (Feb 26, 2010)

Bueno, ya he avanzado mucho en el proyecto, ahora mi inquietud es sobre la formula para hacer el diagrama de circuito, he determinado que la formula para un sumador binario completo (full adder) son
S = c Å (a Å b)
C = a b + c (a Å b) 
S es la suma y C el acarreo.

Es la misma formula no importa el numero de bits?
puedo diagramar sin el mapa de karnaugh?


----------

